

Who’s the real bully, Uber or New York? - co_pl_te
http://pandodaily.com/2012/10/17/whos-the-real-bully-uber-or-new-york/

======
billirvine
(Former NYer)

Uber is a fairly good idea. But the rules/laws in place that define how livery
vehicles are allowed to operate in NYC are also full of good ideas (some bad
ones too).

Travis fully knew his wrist would be slapped hard by the multiple stake-
holders (including organized crime) involved in the taxi and limousine racket
in NYC.

And... after living in Manhattan for 8 years, I've never had trouble getting a
car when I want a car instead of the relatively effective (dirty) subway. Just
keep the numbers of 10-12 limo drivers or gypsy cab drivers you like in your
phone... one of them will always be available, they'll remember you, and it's
almost always so close to the price of a cab as to be the same.

